# Best bang for buck gaming CPU



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

Been hearing a lot of Q6600, E6600, 6850 and so on.......
What say you?

and another OT question, this is my computer specs.
Mainboard : Intel D945GNT
Chipset : Intel i945G/GZ
Processor : Intel Pentium D 940 @ 3200 MHz
Physical Memory : 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card : Nvidia Corp NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
Hard Disk : ST3320620AS (320 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111
DVD-Rom Drive : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111
DVD-Rom Drive : RH0430B SSQ432U
Monitor Type : Philips Philips 190S - 19 inches
Network Card : Intel Corporation 82801GB I/O Controller Hub LAN
Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX : Version 9.0c (December 2007)


Well I'd say my GPU is the best out of all but I'm worrying that some other hardwares may be bottlenecking. Which hardware needs most help here?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

If i was to get a good gaming CPU right now, id get the Core 2 duo E8400.


Your system looks fine, Thats enough RAM for most games and your CPU is Dual core so thats a bonus.

:wave:


----------



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

HawMan said:


> If i was to get a good gaming CPU right now, id get the Core 2 duo E8400.
> 
> 
> Your system looks fine, Thats enough RAM for most games and your CPU is Dual core so thats a bonus.
> ...


but I'm only getting 7kish score in 3dmark :normal:

Yea I asked in another forum the same thing, most of them suggest E8400, looks like that's the one to go for.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you want to go with the Intel E8400 you will need a new motherboard too


I suggest the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L or DS3R or if you can spend the extra few bucks DS4 revision 2.0


----------



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

linderman said:


> if you want to go with the Intel E8400 you will need a new motherboard too
> 
> 
> I suggest the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L or DS3R or if you can spend the extra few bucks DS4 revision 2.0


Would be cool to know a good bang for buck motherboard too that supports E8400


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The motherboard he mentioned will run the 8400


----------



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I know, I just want to have more options that I could choose from, I also lack the knowledge on deciding what a good mobo has so I don't mind if anyone could explain the pros and cons about the mobo they suggest.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

best bang for the buck board is the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R & also the DS3L / they have slight different options and little things >>>>> compare the two and verify which best fits your needs >>>>> both boards can be had for around $140.00 and under which is as cheap as you will ever find a high quality motherboard!

The Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 is a great overclocker and feature rich too, its price is around $180.00

then if you want more quality and high end / I would go to the Asus P5K-Deluxe they are in the $200.00 range

then you have the extravagant >>>> Gigabyte P35-DQ6 or the Asus Maximas that tip the scales at $300.00


I never mess with any of the lower tier manufacturers / had my fill of their unresolvable quirks stick with Gigabyte & Asus and maybeee MSI Abit is decent too although their range of selection is limited / but quality

from there its all downhill IMHO


----------



## magistr (Feb 25, 2008)

KrizQoo said:


> Would be cool to know a good bang for buck motherboard too that supports E8400


I have the E8400 and a geforce 8800gt. I am loving it! I have an intel motherboard the DP35DP. I doesn't have any "out-of-the-box" overclocking features and it doesn't support SLI or Crossfire, but that's not really my thing anyways. I only paid $99 for the motherboard. Just thought I would share. I've very happy with my current setup. I will say I do not know anything about the onboard sound that comes with it because I am using a sound blaster x-fi xtreme audio pcie card. You can check out my specs to the left under the My System link. Hope this helps.

I'm dualbooting vista ultimate 64-bit and xp sp2 32-bit. Works great.


----------

